# Need to translate from English to Czech



## ofekika96

Need to translate from English to Czech:
"For inverters with an AC current limit of 16A please refer to the datasheet"

Thank you for your response


----------



## K.u.r.t

Měniče s limitem střídavého proudu do 16A viz. tabulka


----------



## ofekika96

Thank you very much K.u.r.t


----------



## Garin

A minor correction - "viz" should be written without the dot, it is not an abbreviation but an archaic imperative of the verb "vidět" = "see"


----------



## ofekika96

Thank you Garin for the correction.


----------

